# Landed my first big one!



## Evolve (Jan 2, 2011)

Well I did it!! I just landed my first big project that will definitely help to have a cushion for starting off. 

I get to replace all shutoff valves, and yes I'm installing Dahl. I wouldn't install anything else. Replace all shower valves and laundry boxes for a 20 unit condo complex.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Congrats on the job. 

Just out of curiosity why are the shut off valves being changed?


----------



## Evolve (Jan 2, 2011)

Indie said:


> Congrats on the job.
> 
> Just out of curiosity why are the shut off valves being changed?


They are original from 1977 and a few of the units have had issues lately. So the condo board decided they wanted to do some preventative maintenance.


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

Good luck and remember to CYA on all contracts


----------



## KCJAKE (Jun 17, 2011)

Good for you man!


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice job Evolve..:thumbup:


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

We did that to a few condos where i live, we used propress fitting and ball valves slamed the job out in half the time also didnt have to mess soldering pipes that had water in the lines


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nothing like a job running through a condo.... :thumbup:


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

Congrats!

On a multi unit I worked on in a crappy part of town doing re/re was a pita. Everyday, someone told me to F off, or left nice pictures of cocks and swear words on the notice for water shutdown. Going into peoples stinky apt's was also a real treat. Have fun!


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I was expecting to see a picture of a fish. :blink:


----------



## Evolve (Jan 2, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> I was expecting to see a picture of a fish. :blink:


Well if you count a fair sized dollar sign as a fish, you wouldn't be disappointed


----------



## Evolve (Jan 2, 2011)

DIZ said:


> Congrats!
> 
> On a multi unit I worked on in a crappy part of town doing re/re was a pita. Everyday, someone told me to F off, or left nice pictures of cocks and swear words on the notice for water shutdown. Going into peoples stinky apt's was also a real treat. Have fun!


Funny you mention this as this morning I went to work on a unit and the owner left a nice smelly leftover in the toilet. Seemed like a women's place too. Must say I was a little shocked lol


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Evolve said:


> ....I *wad* a little shocked lol


 :laughing:


----------



## Evolve (Jan 2, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> :laughing:


Lol fixed :s


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

way to go and get your first nice job.Stay hungry


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Evolve said:


> Funny you mention this as this morning I went to work on a unit and the owner left a nice smelly leftover in the toilet. Seemed like a women's place too. Must say I was a little shocked lol


Sweet !
Did you remove it or just leave a thank you note ?


----------



## Evolve (Jan 2, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Sweet !
> Did you remove it or just leave a thank you note ?


I flushed it once I came back in to make sure there were no leaks. 
A thank you note would have been good though.


----------

